# [Lesertest] Lepa EXllusion 240



## mrmurphy007 (25. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorab danke an PCGH und Lepa für das Bereitstellen des Testexemplars der LEPA EXllusion 240! 

Kurz zum Aufbau: Abgesehen von Einleitung und Fazit gibt es für die Lesefaulen jeweils ein Kurzfazit. Für alle anderen findet sich im Spoiler die Detailbesprechung. 

Die Lepa EXllusion gibt es derzeit ab rund 105€ im Preisvergleich.

Produktseite, Datenblatt und Anleitung

 Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


_*Inhalt
*_

Einleitung
Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung und Einbau
Temperaturen, Testmethodik und Ergebnisse
Lautstärke und Drehzahlen
Erweiterbarkeit
Lepa EXllusion = Raijintek Triton?
Fazit



_*Einleitung*_

Der  All-In-One-Dschungel wird immer unübersichtlicher. Cooler Master ist der Platzhirsch, andere Marken wie Raijintek gewinnen immer mehr an Beliebtheit und seit kurzem ist auch Lepa dabei, sein Revier abzustecken. Um sich von der Konkurrenz abzusetzen, war es nötig, den Grundgedanken der Kompaktwasserkühlungen zu erweitern, zu ergänzen und Lepa probiert mit der EXllusion 240 nichts anderes als die eierlegende Wollmilchsau im All-In-One-Segment zu schaffen. 

Wer möchte, kann die EXllusion 240 einbauen, den Rechner starten und keinen weiteren Gedanken an seinen Rechner verschwenden. Damit würde man allerdings der Lepa ihrer größten Stärke berauben, denn im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen AIO-Lösungen, ist sie erweiter- und nachfüllbar. Dazu kommen drei kleine Ampullen mit Farbe, um die Kühlflüssigkeit entsprechend der eigenen Vorlieben anzupassen. Als sei das noch nicht genug, wirbt Lepa noch mit 400W+ TDP Kühlleistung und neuen Übertaktungsrekorden.

 Ob das funktioniert und es einen neuen Dschungelkönig gibt oder der Marktwirtschaftsdarwinismus der EXllusion ein schnelles Ende bereitet, erfahrt ihr im folgenden Test.



_*Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung und Einbau*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Die Lepa EXllusion 240 kommt in einem kleinen Karton mit praktischem Tragegriff. Wenn man das erste Mal die Verpackung und öffnet und einen Blick ins Innere wirft, flattert einem ein pinker Zettel entgegen, der einen auffordert vor Inbetriebnahme die Schläuche und Pumpe auf Dichtigkeit zu testen – leider nur auf Englisch, Französisch und einer Handvoll ostasiatischer Sprachen. Die eigentliche Anleitung ist zwar knapp gehalten, aber immerhin auf Deutsch. 

Der Inhalt ist gut gepolstert und alles sitzt fest, hier gibt es nichts zu bemängeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Einbau geht relativ leicht von der Hand und gestaltet sich einfacher als z.B. bei der Cooler Master Nepton. Lepa hat auf  seiner Website ein Video, in dem alles gut erklärt wird. Zwei kleine Kritikpunkte gibt es dennoch. Zum einen rasten die Schrauben, die durch die Backplate gesteckt werden, nicht ein, was dazu führt, dass es fummelig wird, wenn ebenjene eingebaut wird. Zum anderen wird in der Anleitung empfohlen, erst den Radiator einzubauen und dann die Backplate, was unnötige Arbeit schafft. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HGy2JLK-8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Bevor es ans technische geht, noch ein Wort zur Verarbeitungsqualität. Die Bohrungen am Radiator zur Befestigung am Gehäuse sind qualitativ nicht ausreichend und gleich mehrere Schrauben drehten beim Einbau durch, obwohl nur durchschnittlich viel Kraft angewandt wurde. Außerdem wollte der Sticker, der an die Seite der AGB-Pumpen-Kombination geklebt wird und den Füllstand anzeigt, partout nicht halten. Dazu kommt, dass sich die Schläuche bereits nach rund einer Woche Betrieb leicht gelblich färbten, obwohl keine Farbzusätze ins Wasser gegeben wurden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kurzfazit: _„Die Verpackung ist gut, die Anleitung spärlich (dafür gibt es ein Video als Ersatz), der Einbau ist simpel und der Verarbeitung merkt man leider den geringen Preis an.“ _


*Temperaturen, Testmethodik und Ergebnisse*



Spoiler



Folgende Hardware wurde für die Tests benutzt:

Intel i7 6700K
Asus Maximus Ranger VIII
EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
16GB DDR4 Gskill 
GC Extreme WLP
Dazu Festplatten, Schrauben und Netzteil, alles eingebaut in ein Thermaltake Suppressor F51.
Alle Treiber/BIOS wurden aktualisiert und alle Tests wurden mit dem gleichen Treiber/BIOS durchgeführt.

Der Vergleichskühler ist ein Prolimatech Genesis, bestückt mit zwei Noctua NF-A14 PWM, was insofern spannend ist, da der Gegenwert des Gespanns in etwa gleich aufliegt mit dem Kaufpreis der Lepa EXllusion 240. Man kann den Vergleich also auch von hinten aufziehen und sich die Frage stellen, wie viel Kühlleistung man für rund 100€ kriegt, und ob diese besser in einen sehr guten Luftkühler investiert sind oder in eine All-In-One-Lösung.

 Lepa verspricht eine enorme Kühlleistung von 400W+ TDP, die neue Übertaktungsrekorde ermöglichen soll. Um diesem Anspruch gerecht zu werden, wurde der Kerntakt des 6700K auf 4,5GHz erhöht, sowie die Spannung im BIOS auf 1,4V festgelegt, was unter Last in 1,376V resultiert hat. 

Gemessen wurden die Temperaturen bei einem synthetischen Benchmark (Prime 27.9 Small FFTs), einer realistischen CPU-Belastung (Cinebench R15) und beim Spielen (The Division).  Die angegebene Temperatur ist der Mittelwert der Maximaltemperaturen der einzelnen Kerne genormt auf 20°C Raumtemperatur. Bei Prime wurden die Werte nach 15 Minuten abgelesen, beim Spielen nach einer Stunde. 

 Um sowohl dem Wunsch nach Vergleichbarkeit als auch einer möglichst realitätsnahen Verwendung gerecht zu werden, wurden die ersten beiden Tests jeweils in zwei Varianten durchgeführt. Für Variante 1 wurde eine Lüfterkurve erstellt, die im Leerlauf eine möglichst geringe Lautstärke als Ziel hat, dieses Niveau bis etwa 40°C Package Temperatur hält und sich bis 75°C graduell steigert. In Variante 2 drehen alle Lüfter auf 100%. Auf Lautstärke und Drehzahl wird in einem eigenen Abschnitt eingegangen.

*Prime*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht nehmen sich bei maximaler Drehzahl der Genesis und die Lepa nichts. Die Nullkomma-x Grad Unterschied kann man getrost als Messungenauigkeit abtun. Spannender wird es hingegen, wenn man sich Variante 1, also die realistische Alltagsoption, anschaut. Hier liegt der Luftkühler deutlich mit drei Grad weniger vor der Kompaktwasserkühlung, wobei sowohl die Temperatur der EXllusion als auch des Genesis keineswegs kritisch sind. 

*Cinebench R15*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cinebench R15 stecken beide Kühllösungen spielend leicht weg ohne dass sich ein Kontrahent besonders hervortun kann. Da die Unterschiede zwischen Variante 1 und 2 minimal sind, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass die Zufuhr von kühler Raumluft nicht der Flaschenhals ist und ein anderer Faktor begrenzt. 

*Gaming*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Auffällig ist, dass beide Konkurrenten arg mit der Abwärme der Grafikkarte zu kämpfen haben und sich nach Frischluft sehnen. Erstaunlicherweise die EXllusion noch mehr als der Genesis, welcher sich einen sehr guten Fünf-Grad-Vorsprung erarbeitet. Anzumerken ist hier allerdings, dass es sich im Gegensatz zu den anderen Tests um Temperaturspitzen handelt, da der Prozessor nur beim Laden wirklich ausgelastet ist und sonst bei 30%-40% herumdümpelt. Dementsprechend niedriger sind die Temperaturen, allerdings hat hier subjektiv der Genesis die Nase vorne, auch wenn dazu keine genauen Messungen gemacht wurden. 

Im Anhang findet sich eine Grafik mit allen Messwerten zur Übersicht.


 
Kurzfazit: _„Bei 100% gleichauf mit dem Genesis; dafür mit Alltagsdrehzahlen ein paar Grad wärmer und stärker durch die Abwärme der Grafikkarte beeinflusst.“_



*Lautstärke und Drehzahlen*



Spoiler



Wie man bei den Temperaturmessungen gut sehen kann, nehmen sich der Genesis als Vertreter der Luftkühleroberklasse und die Lepa als Zugpferd der All-in-One-Lösungen kaum etwas, wenn beide mit 100% drehen, was bei den Noctua NF-A14 1500 RPM bedeutet und bei den Lepa Lüftern 1800 RPM. Wenig überraschend ist hier die Noctua-Lösung leiser und hat mit seinem sonoren Röhren einen angenehmeren Klangcharakter als die etwas lauteren und schrilleren  Lepa Lüfter, wobei hier auch der Unterschied 140mm vs. 120mm sicher eine Rolle spielt. 

 Etwas anders sieht es bei den Minimaldrehzahlen aus. Während sich der teure NF-A14 auf rund 300 RPM runterregeln lässt, lassen sich die Lepa auf 200 RPM drosseln, obwohl im Datenblatt 500 Umdrehungen eingetragen sind. Leider sind die 120mm Lüfter trotz der geringen Drehzahl nicht komplett lautlos. Während sie noch unhörbar sind, wenn mechanische Festplatten ihren Betrieb verrichten, so kann man ein leichtes Brummen, vermutlich Vibrationen, vernehmen, wenn alle anderen Geräuschquellen eliminiert wurden. Allerdings sollte man erwähnen, dass das Kritik auf hohem Niveau ist, denn die meisten Anwender wird es nicht stören, da es auch keine hohe, unangenehme Frequenz ist. Die Noctua hingegen sind komplett lautlos im Minimalbetrieb.

 Zum Schluss noch ein Wort zur Pumpe, die neben den häufig billigen Lüftern ein weiterer Kritikpunkt vieler Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist und sicher schon für die ein oder andere Retoure gesorgt hat. Bei 100%, was rund 3000RPM entspricht, ist die Pumpe schlicht nervtötend und fiepend im Desktopbetrieb und eine Zumutung für jeden Nutzer. Beim Spielen ging es gerade so. Zum Glück lässt sie sich auf rund 30% drosseln, wodurch auch die hohe Lärmbelastung verschwindet und sie leiser wird als HDDs oder die Lüfter. Leider war die Pumpe bei den Tests mit Prime, CB R15 und The Division das lauteste Element, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass man eine geringere Geräuschkulisse haben kann, wenn man bereit ist, ein paar Grad zu opfern. Insgesamt liefert die Genesis/NF-A14 PWM-Kombination ein besseres Lautstärke zu Temperatur-Verhältnis ab als die All-in-One-Lösung.


 
Kurzfazit: _ „Bei niedriger Last kaum hörbar und leise genug für jedes Wohnzimmer, allerdings nicht komplett lautlos. Unter Volllast nervt die Pumpe.“ _



*Erweiterbarkeit*



Spoiler



Die Lepa Exllusion zählt zu der raren Spezies erweiterbarer Kompaktwasserkühlungen; dementsprechend ist sie unter anderem nachfüllbar. Für diesen Zweck findet sich im Lieferumfang ein halber Liter zusätzlicher Kühlflüssigkeit und ein Video auf der Website, das den Vorgang demonstriert. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBWDAySo6c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Leider gestaltet sich der Vorgang doch schwieriger als im Video, was hauptsächlich an der grausamen Öffnung der Wasserflasche liegt, die ein genaues Dosieren und ein zielgerichtetes Einfüllen unmöglich macht. Doch obwohl nicht wenig Wasser in der Plastikabdeckung endete, blieb diese dicht und konnte vor dem Demontieren mit einem Tuch trocken gewischt werden, sodass Mainboard und Co. den Prozess unbeschadet überstanden haben.  Der Verschluss der Pumpe war nach dem Auffüllen ebenso dicht und hat das Prozedere gut hinter sich gebracht. 

Um dem geneigten Modder die Möglichkeit zu geben, seine Kühlung an seine optischen Bedürfnisse anzupassen, befinden sich im Lieferumfang drei kleine Flaschen mit Färbemittel in den Grundfarben Rot, Grün und Blau, um so einen Großteil der Farben des Sichtbaren Spektrums abzubilden.


Leider fehlte Equipment, um die Erweiterbarkeit, zum Beispiel mit einem zweiten Radiator, zu testen, weswegen hier nicht weiter darauf eingegangen wird.


 
Kurzfazit: _„Nachfüllen ist fummelig mit der beigelegten Flasche; echte Erweiterbarkeit (z.B. mit Radiatoren) konnte nicht getestet werden. Dafür machen sich die Farbzusätze gut.“

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Lepa Exllusion = Raijintek Triton?*

Bevor ich zum Fazit komme, noch ein Hinweis für alle diejenigen, die nun überlegen, sich eine Lepa EXllusion 240 zuzulegen: Wie es scheint, ist sie baugleich mit der Raijintek Triton 240, sieht man von einer rein optischen Gummiummantelung der Pumpe ab. Grundsätzlich ist das kein Problem und in der Branche üblich, doch die Raijintek-AIO ist in Verruf geraten, weil vermehrt Käufer von Rissen in der Pumpe berichtet haben, unter anderem hier im Forum. Die Lepa ist noch nicht lange genug auf dem Markt um sagen zu können, ob die gleichen Probleme hier auch auftreten oder ob es Detailverbesserungen gibt, die auf den ersten Blick verborgen bleiben. Im Test traten keine Probleme auf. 



*Fazit
*
Was Lepa mit der EXllusion 240 abliefert, räumt auf mit vielen Klischees, die Kompaktwasserkühlungen seit Jahren verfolgen. Einzig die Kühlleistung enttäuscht etwas und kommt nicht an der etwa gleich teuren Kombination aus Prolimatech Genesis und zwei Noctua NF-A14 PWM vorbei. Im Alltagsbetrieb ist sie sogar etwas wärmer. 

Davon abgesehen macht die EXllusion 240 vieles richtig. Den gemeinen Silentfetischisten wird sie zwar nicht befriedigen, aber von dieser sehr kleinen Zielgruppe abgesehen, ist sie leise genug für den Wohnzimmerbetrieb, beispielsweise als HTPC, auch ohne dass man die Lüfter austauschen muss, wie es bei anderen All-in-one Lösungen notwendig ist.  Dazu kommt noch, dass sie erweiterbar und nachfüllbar ist und damit die Möglichkeit besteht, das Wasser seinen Wünschen entsprechend einzufärben. 

Also eine klare Kaufempfehlung? Leider nein, denn der geringe Preis macht sich vor allem bei der Verarbeitung bemerkbar. Dazu kommt, dass man gegenüber einem Luftkühler leistungstechnisch keinen Mehrwert hat. Doch für all diejenigen, denen es nicht um das letzte Grad geht,  die kein Richtmikrofon auf ihren Rechner halten und denen eine ansprechende Optik wichtiger ist, ist die Lepa EXllusion 240 eine interessante Option.


Ich hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß beim Lesen!   Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein kurzes Feedback zur Variante "Hauptext in Spoilern und Kurzfazit für alle" geben könntet. (:
Wer Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler findet, kriegt ein "Gefällt Mir" und je nach Wunsch ein Kompliment oder eine Beleidigung.


----------



## Hennemi (31. März 2016)

Guter Test, gut geschrieben und erklärt. Die Fotos sind sehr gut und die Diagramme leicht zu verstehen. Das mit den Kurzfazit für die Lesefaulen ist eine sehr gute Idee 

Was mich nur etwas stört:
- In den Spoilern bei "Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung und Einbau" sowie bei "Erweiterbarkeit" sind sehr große Absätze. Fehlen da vielleicht noch Bilder? 


Gruß
Hennemi


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. März 2016)

Hennemi schrieb:


> Guter Test, gut geschrieben und erklärt. Die Fotos sind sehr gut und die Diagramme leicht zu verstehen. Das mit den Kurzfazit für die Lesefaulen ist eine sehr gute Idee
> 
> Was mich nur etwas stört:
> - In den Spoilern bei "Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung und Einbau" sowie bei "Erweiterbarkeit" sind sehr große Absätze. Fehlen da vielleicht noch Bilder?
> ...



Danke für's Feeedback! 

Da müssten zwei Bilder und ein Video eingebunden sein, bzw. bei mir sind sie es auch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2016)

Vielen Dank, sehr schön geschrieben und sehr informativ!


----------



## Schallrich (31. März 2016)

Schöner Test auf jeden Fall.

Was mich kurzzeitig verwirrt hat waren die ersten Diagramme.
Rechts in der Legende Variante 1 und 2 in Reihenfolge und die Balken dann umgekehrt.

Ansonsten Top.


----------



## Hennemi (31. März 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Danke für's Feeedback!
> 
> Da müssten zwei Bilder und ein Video eingebunden sein, bzw. bei mir sind sie es auch.



Dann hab ich wahrscheinlich wieder irgendein mysteriöses Problem mit meinem Internet


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. März 2016)

Hennemi schrieb:


> Dann hab ich wahrscheinlich wieder irgendein mysteriöses Problem mit meinem Internet



Scheint so. Klappt bei mir auf allen Geräten einwandfrei.


----------



## kingkoolkris (8. April 2016)

ist doch baugleich mit der rajintek triton. sogar die farbzusätze sind identisch.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. April 2016)

Steht doch drinne.


----------



## ReaCT (9. April 2016)

So bin auch mal mit dem Durchlesen durch
Was mich etwas stört ist, dass in deinen blau/orangen Diagrammen die Legende "falsch" herum dran steht, aber ansonsten auch ein gelungener Test. Frage aber noch zur Gaming-Grafik: Wie hoch und lange war die Auslastung während der Ladezeit?

Was ich übrigens ganz lustig finde, ist das wir alle 3 ein Bettlacken oder Ähnliches zum Fotoshooting benutzt haben


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. April 2016)

Man muss halt Improvisieren. Mein Fotostudio wird gerade renoviert....

Beim Laden war die Auslastung bei 100%


----------



## lalaker (9. April 2016)

Toller Test


----------



## Simita (9. April 2016)

Sehr guter Test und informativ. Wieder einmal der Beweis für mich das ich mit dem Genesis alles richtig gemacht habe.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. April 2016)

Guter Job


----------



## B4C4RD! (16. April 2016)

Ich hab beschriebenes System seit nun knapp 3Stunden im Einsatz, da meine voherige, ebenfalls besagte Triton scheinbar einen "Defekt" hat.

Gestern frisch befuellt, vorhin gesehen dass meine Graka auf der Backplate 'n paar Tropfen hatte. Die Triton war jetz knapp nen Jahr im Einsatz.

Mal sehen wielang das Exemplar von Lepa nun Ihren Dienst tut. 


btw: Top Thread


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. April 2016)

> Zum Schluss noch ein Wort zur Pumpe, die neben den häufig billigen  Lüftern ein weiterer Kritikpunkt vieler Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist und  sicher schon für die ein oder andere Retoure gesorgt hat. Bei 100%, was  rund 3000RPM entspricht, ist die Pumpe schlicht nervtötend und fiepend  im Desktopbetrieb und eine Zumutung für jeden Nutzer. Beim Spielen ging  es gerade so. *Zum Glück lässt sie sich auf rund 30% drosseln*, wodurch  auch die hohe Lärmbelastung verschwindet und sie leiser wird als HDDs  oder die Lüfter. Leider war die Pumpe bei den Tests mit Prime, CB R15  und The Division das lauteste Element, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet,  dass man eine geringere Geräuschkulisse haben kann, wenn man bereit ist,  ein paar Grad zu opfern. Insgesamt liefert die Genesis/NF-A14  PWM-Kombination ein besseres Lautstärke zu Temperatur-Verhältnis ab als  die All-in-One-Lösung.



Welche Spannung liegt bei 30% an? 

Die Frage ziehlt darauf ab, ob die Pumpe mit einem Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf *3Pin (7V)* 2�cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany noch zuverlässig startet.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. April 2016)

Die genaue Spannung kann ich dir nicht sagen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sprang sie zuverlässig um die 45-50% an, nachdem sie aus war. Kannst du die Spannung nicht übers Mainboard steuern?


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. April 2016)

Ich habe schon eine Wakü und kein Interesse an der Triton/Lepa. War nur neugierig. Die Pumpen der AiOs werden dadurch idR deutlich leiser. Bleibt nur die Frage ob sie das auch verkraften. Ich habe inzwischen auch noch dieses Video gefunden. 7V entspricht anscheinend 60%. Wenn sie mit 45-50% sicher startet sollte es mit einem 7V Adapter funktionieren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVwY9-_gkpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

